# Like / Dislike button ????



## mad567 (Jun 22, 2010)

I noticed that some tempers put an image sometimes that shows tha they like somethink that someone else said......

So i'm wondering is it possible to put like and dislike buttons on the forums ?????


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 22, 2010)

I won't work.

By the way, there already is a like/dislike button on the homepage.


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 22, 2010)

This has been said loads of times in the past and everytime the majority of the site don't want it as it's to easy to abuse.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jun 22, 2010)

I wish you could vote like/dislike on every single post

it is my ultimate fantasy


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 22, 2010)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> This has been said loads of times in the past and everytime the majority of the site don't want it as it's to easy to abuse.


Yep.

Besides the portal, I don't think another function like this will be added anytime soon. Especially as people would abuse it or spam requests asking to have thumbs up.

Another thread was created a while ago asking the same question (not the only one, at that): http://gbatemp.net/t218172-thumbs-up-thumbs-down-system


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 22, 2010)

Gp32x.com's forums used to have a like/dislike thing for every post, but it was quickly abused and irritating, so they removed it.

Gbatemp doesn't need this nonsense.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 22, 2010)

I always find adding '+1' and '-1' in a post does just as good


----------



## w!! (Jun 22, 2010)

I would love to see a separate system for keeping track of "good jobs" and Kudos that doesn't lengthen the thread of a topic... 

It's always been a complaint of mine about forums (all forums, not just gbatemp) that when you are trying to read a thread on a specific topic for new info or updates, you have to go through 20+ pages of one liner comments saying good job, i like, or some other generic statement not related specifically to the topic. Especially when a bit of good info is buried in one post in the middle of a million of these posts. I'm not saying don't support the good work, instead I think you should just send the person a PM or have some other way to show support without lengthening the thread. Then those generic posts could be removed and it'd be easier for people to search and find the info they were looking for.

Abuse aside, I think adding a "good job" or Like button *and* not a "dislike" one would work well if it was clear that there was no rating/counting/sorting publicly available on the threads based on the number of "likes" you get. Then the poster could see how many likes they got privately and have a good sense of community support, but not need to spam about trying to get that number high for everyone else to see. Also, it'd give people a quick and easy way to say good job without muddling the actual info in the thread.


----------



## dryo (Jun 22, 2010)

they should add, SO DO NOT WANT.


----------

